# newbie :]



## angyca (Jul 29, 2008)

thought I might introduce myself.  I have saved this forum for some time but only joined until now.  I am a part time model and found it difficult to really start scheduling shoots and the like while waiting for makeup artists' availability.  I also wanted to learn a few new tricks of my own.  everyone does such a incredible job!  I am totally addicted to the makeup tutorials!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jessica


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Susanne (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Jul 29, 2008)

welcome


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 29, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

welcome to specktra, jessica!


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

